# Fotobearbeitung wie?



## smAshA (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe eben im Internet ein Foto gefunden und mich gefragt wie man diesen Effekt mit Photoshop erzielen kann?

Link:
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/mypics/30710/display/5444909

wie geht das?

liebe grüße


----------



## Leola13 (17. Mai 2006)

Hai,

leichter Weichzeichnungseffekt und evtl. eine Ebene mit gelb in geringer Stärke darüber. Bei CS sind Fotofilter dabei, evtl. geht es damit auch, diesen Farbstich hinzu bekommen.

Ciao Stefan

Ansonsten gilt wie immer : Je besser das Ausgangsbild, desto weniger (Nach)Arbeit in PS (nötig).

Ciao Stefan


----------



## smAshA (18. Mai 2006)

gut ich werde es einfach mal testen :\


----------

